#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How can we rid from shoulder surfing?

## Dhiya

Shoulder surfing is when a person looks over another person's shoulder and watches their keystrokes or views data as it appears on a computer screen. Do you know the riding ways of _shoulder surfing?_ Share with us.

----------


## Neo

> Shoulder surfing is when a person looks over another person's shoulder and watches their keystrokes or views data as it appears on a computer screen. Do you know the riding ways of _shoulder surfing?_ Share with us.


Here are few tips:


Tilt your screen away from the person next to youUse a privacy screen on your computing devicesCreate a physical barrier between your screen and prying eyes  using a pillow, your notebook or whatever else you have at your disposalStop working in crowded airplanes, trains, airports, cafes, hotel lobbies and other public spacesWork with your back to a wall preventing others from getting behind you and looking over your shoulder

----------


## Dhiya

Thankyou Neo for sharing these tips with me. This may help to reduce shoulder surfing.

----------


## Neo

> Thankyou Neo for sharing these tips with me. This may help to reduce shoulder surfing.


Great..You're welcome :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> Shoulder surfing is when a person looks over another person's shoulder and watches their keystrokes or views data as it appears on a computer screen. Do you know the riding ways of _shoulder surfing?_ Share with us.


Essential Shoulders covers the entire process of restoring, rebuilding, or improving your upper body for surfing. Specific stretches to loosen up the thoracic spine (stop being a hunchback, no offence to true hunchbacks), and loosen up tight tissue throughout the upper body. Easy to follow videos that go over tennis ball release work to get rid of pain and spasm

----------

